# Uncle Jimbo 2 Basis - Custom - Gewicht?



## maddin76 (2. März 2015)

Moin Leute,

ich habe mir als Ausgangsbasis das Uncle Jimo 2 ausgesucht und viele Teile im Onlinekonfigurator ausgetauscht, bleibt hier die Frage nach dem Endgewicht, ich komme auf ca. 13,5 kg ist das so realistisch?

http://www.rosebikes.de/bike/rose-u...qwU-1DqwT-1DqwV-1DqwS-12vgB-173yL-1Bk01-1DqwW


----------



## DirtJumper III (2. März 2015)

Kanns dir mal zusammenrechnen, welche Rahmengröße hast du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddin76 (2. März 2015)

Größe M müsste passen bei mir


----------



## DirtJumper III (2. März 2015)

Ich komme auf ein Gewicht von ca. 13,8 kg ohne Pedale. Mit Tubeless wird das Ganze noch ca. 200-300g leichter


----------



## FloriLori (3. März 2015)

Also ich meine beim Vorbau und sicher beim Sattel ließe sich noch was sparen. Und wenn man will bei den Reifen. Sonst sind Rahmengewichte ja so ne Sache. 
Ich hab meins auch fast konfiguriert aber ich bin aufs wiegen gespannt!


----------



## maddin76 (3. März 2015)

Also ich komme bei meiner Konfiguration auf ca. 13,3 kg (ohne Pedale). Was bei der Uncle Jimbo 2 Basis recht schwer ist, das ist der LRS mit rund 2000 gr, die Conti Reifen (vermutlich 2.4er vorne und 2.2er hinten) mit ca. 1750 gr und die Kurbel mit der Bashguard ca. 1080 gr.

Alleine diese zu tauschen (gegen die Teile in meiner Zusammenstellung) sollte meiner Meinung nach eine Gewichtsersparnis von ca. 800 gr sein.

Vielleicht kann man von Rose ein Statement hierzu erhalten, schöner wäre das Gewicht gleich im Onlineshop nach Auswahl der Teile zu sehen.


----------



## DirtJumper III (3. März 2015)

Ich rechne immer mit Gewichten aus der Gewichtsdatenbank hier, der vertrau ich mehr als Herstellerangaben 

Bei Hans Dampf kommst auch schon auf 1700g http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-10144/schwalbe-reifen-hans-dampf

mit XT-Kurbel sparst ca. 250g und nochmal 250g mit den EX 1501. Lenker spart 120g aber dafür wiegen die XT-Bremsen mehr als die Formula


----------



## FloriLori (3. März 2015)

^^ also der Hans Dampf auf der Wage hat doch 850g oder bin ich zu doof?


----------



## maddin76 (3. März 2015)

gemeint ist 2x der Hans Dampf also 2x 850 = 1700


----------



## Foxi1988 (3. März 2015)

dieses grammgefeilsche hier...  200 g hin oder her je nach rechnung, falschen herstellerangaben oder messfehler sollten bei einem enduro eigentlich nicht vorrangig sein.
und so wie du konfigurierst wird das rad ja eh relativ leicht für ein alu enduro


----------



## FloriLori (3. März 2015)

maddin76 schrieb:


> gemeint ist 2x der Hans Dampf also 2x 850 = 1700


oha *peinlich* Kopfrechnen....


Foxi1988 schrieb:


> dieses grammgefeilsche hier...


Macht aber auch Spassl .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddin76 (3. März 2015)

Ja ich möchte das zukünftige Enduro ja auch locker bergauf fahren können und keine 14,7 kg (mit Pedalen) mühsam rauftreten 
Ein Carbon-Enduro wäre auch eine Alternative, aber da habe ich noch zu viel Respekt vor wenn man doch einen Sturz hat oder der Rahmen unten durch etwas beschädigt wird

Klar so ein 12,5 kg Radon oder Canyon oder andere Carbon-160mm-Fullys ist super leicht, aber ich hätte da meine Bedenken zumindet solang ich nicht auf S3 und S4 Trails 100% sicher unterwegs bin


----------



## jojo2 (3. März 2015)

was wiegst du?
wie sieht dein bmi aus?

entschuldigung
aber ihr habt natürlich auch recht,
diese grammrechnerei und das (viele) geld richtig einzusetzen,
macht vielen spass und evtl. sogar mehr spaß im wald mit dem leichteren rad


aber hab ich schon gefragt,
wo dein bmi liegt?


----------



## maddin76 (3. März 2015)

Mein BMI ist lt. diversen verschiedenen Rechnern bei 26.4 (78 kg bei 172cm), ideal ist das nicht, fühle mich aber nicht übergewichtig oder fett, bin auch die letzten paar Monate seit Ende Oktober kaum gefahren ausser Arbeit und nach Hause, das Training beginnt bei mir Mitte/Ende März.

Wie gesagt kommt es mir nicht auf 10 Gramm an, aber wenn es schon mehrere Hundert sind, dann schon sehr relevant, ich habe einfach nur ein Budget was ich nicht überschreiten möchte und dafür dann aber ein gelungenes Verhäntnis zwischen Parts-Gewicht-Komfort-Spaß.

Mein 26er Fully wiegt komplett 13,2 kg (Alu) und mein All-Day-Hardtail 29er Carbon ist momentan bei ca. 10,9 kg + Licht + Schmutzfänger, aber mit anderen Reifen spare ich da schon ca. 500 gr (Schwalbe Rapid Rob => Schwalbe Rocket Ron/Racing Ralph), muss nur noch aufziehen.


----------



## jojo2 (3. März 2015)

maddin76 schrieb:


> Mein BMI ist lt. diversen verschiedenen Rechnern bei 26.4 (78 kg bei 172cm), ideal ist das nicht, fühle mich aber nicht übergewichtig oder fett, bin auch die letzten paar Monate seit Ende Oktober kaum gefahren ausser Arbeit und nach Hause, das Training beginnt bei mir Mitte/Ende März.
> 
> Wie gesagt kommt es mir nicht auf 10 Gramm an, aber wenn es schon mehrere Hundert sind, dann schon sehr relevant, ich habe einfach nur ein Budget was ich nicht überschreiten möchte und dafür dann aber ein gelungenes Verhäntnis zwischen Parts-Gewicht-Komfort-Spaß.
> 
> Mein 26er Fully wiegt komplett 13,2 kg (Alu) und mein All-Day-Hardtail 29er Carbon ist momentan bei ca. 10,9 kg + Licht + Schmutzfänger, aber mit anderen Reifen spare ich da schon ca. 500 gr (Schwalbe Rapid Rob => Schwalbe Rocket Ron/Racing Ralph), muss nur noch aufziehen.



danke für deine ausführliche antwort
meinen segen hast du


und immer fleißig trainieren
und spaß haben
fürti!


----------

